# WXH - SPDR S&P World Ex-Australia (Hedged) Fund



## System (10 July 2013)

The SPDR S&P World ex Australia (Hedged) Fund seeks to provide investment return, before fees and other costs, that closely correspond to the performance of the S&P Developed ex Australia LargeMidCap AUD Hedged Index.

http://www.spdr.com.au/etf/fund/fund_detail_WXHG.html


----------

